# 06 vs 07 Sienna differences



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking at the geometry all appears the same. Are there any changes in tubing / shaping? Will the 06 handle ok with an Easton 90SLX fork - 43mm rake vs the RD's 45mm? Is the Easton's crown race height the same as the Real Design? 

I'm considering a Sienna for next year and see Colorado Cyclist has 06's at a good price. (The 06 will leave enough $$ for a Power Tap 2.4).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## climr (Sep 29, 2005)

12x23 said:


> Looking at the geometry all appears the same. Are there any changes in tubing / shaping? Will the 06 handle ok with an Easton 90SLX fork - 43mm rake vs the RD's 45mm? Is the Easton's crown race height the same as the Real Design?
> 
> I'm considering a Sienna for next year and see Colorado Cyclist has 06's at a good price. (The 06 will leave enough $$ for a Power Tap 2.4).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Others may give you a definitive answer, but they sure do look identical in the pics. I can tell you I just picked up an incredible deal on an 06, and it's an unbelievable bike, you get the benefits of 3/2.5 Ti (comfort and price) but great stiffness, power transfer and snap that other Ti bikes I tested just didn't have. It's such a nice feeling knowing that this frame is so tough and will probably outlast me. I'm done with delicate carbon frames for a while. 

I put a reynolds ouzo pro 45mm on my M/L (excel sports has 06s on MAJOR closeout BTW). Sure it's heavier than the SLX but I like a stiff fork and am trying to not be so much of a weight weenie. The 43mm would work fine. I doubt you could tell a difference but in theory the bike will be more stable with the 43mm.

I'd go for the 06 and the power tap while you can.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Glad to hear you're likin' the Sienna. I just happen to have a new Easton SLX fork around here somewhere  I intended to upgrade to my Vortex, but I'm warming up to this frame and it may just wind up there. Looking at Litespeed's geometry charts it appears the large matches up to a 59cm Vortex.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Score ! I got the last Large Colorado Cyclist has at their blowout price. Ordered it with a Cane Creek Solos tall top cap (on sale, too).


----------

